# Marinated Sun Dried Tomatoes



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes, winter has not hit here in Texas yet, and I am already thinking about spring, gardening, and cheese making.

So I have been googling about making sun dried tomatoes. What I want is your input from any of you who have made sun dried tomatoes, then marinated them in olive oil, with feta.

I am planning on in the spring, trying to make feta, and sun dried tomatoes. I have been pondering them garlic, cherry peppers, and/or other peppers ie. bell, jalapeno, habernaro, and/or black olives, or green olives. I am worried about the storage time. I have been reading that once you put them in the oil, to make sure the oil covers them. And once you open them that they have to go in the fridge, but must be covered in oil at all times or they mold. So, I am planning on at least up to 1 yr of storage on these things. I think I saw something about the garlic must be cooked or you have problems with botulism.

Anyway, please share recipes, and/or thoughts and ideas on this subject. Thanks In Advance, looking forward to your replies.

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would just dry them and use them as needed or wanted 
http://www.ghorganics.com/Sun Dried Tomatoes.htm
That being said I bought some feta in oil with herbs at the convention from a lady over in TN and I kept it over a year in the frig. But this was really sealed prior to opening am thinking she more or less canned it.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

great link Sondar. Thank you.

I dunno about the canning issue, cause I didn't think you could do the canning process with oil in the jar. :/ have to keep researching that one. :biggrin

sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

She may have just put the oil in sterilized jars hot thus the jars sealed.


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

ahhh now that's a good idea, will have to pass it on to mom!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I tried the feta in the oil with herbs...it says in the recipe section that you don't have to refrigerate it (I don't think that it even says you should after opening, but I could be remembering it wrong.) I definitely would put it in the fridge the next time. It was quite yummy but eventually grew something weird in the oil. I don't think that putting the tomatoes in there for the long term would necessarily be the best plan, but that's just me.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I did read somewhere in my searches, that once you pull some of the tomatoes out, to put it in the fridge, but if there are any tomatoes exposed and not covered by the oil, to add more oil to cover them, or nasties will grow.....I think if I do this, it will go in the fridge once opened. 

I got a severe case of food posioning once about 20 something yrs ago, from spoiled crushed garlic in a jar.....that won't ever happen again if I can help it. gee I was so deathly sick. couldn't get over it without going to the doctor for antibotics. eeewwww!

sheryl


----------

